# Doe hunt on the front



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a link to the video of the doe we were able to harvest on the Wasatch Front extended. Last day of hunting for us we decided to shoot a doe if we came across one. Actually came across this one on our way back down the road. Deer meat is the only meat we eat at my house and this will put some more meat in the freezer. Now hopefully we can fill the rifle elk tags. Using matthews drenalin bow and a rage broadhead. Shot was 45 yards, and it ran about 30 yards through the thick scrub oak with a heavy blood trail the whole way. Recovered the arrow just in the trees behind where it was standing, the arrow and the 2 blade rage blades held up fine.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Kinda cool picture with all the colored leaves on the ground. Congrats on your success!


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya the fall colors are in full swing right now. Great time to hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shot and congrats on the doe. it meat in the freezer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go, thanks for sharing.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Fine trophy! (With a bow, aren't they all?)


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like the perfects shot...and you did some serious damage with that head. Nice kill...I sure she'll be delicious.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

and you didn't even have to turn the pickup off...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

stablebuck said:


> and you didn't even have to turn the pickup off...


+1!


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > and you didn't even have to turn the pickup off...
> ...


And to make it even easier for us she ran down closer to the road below. Wouldn't have been hard to drag up being a doe and all though.


----------

